# Range Bags...What do you have?



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

I need to pick up a range bag pretty soon. What bags do you all have?

Opinions?


Thanks.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

We discuss this periodically, and a quick search under "range bags" turns up a few threads. Here's the most recent: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10866&highlight=range+bags.


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> We discuss this periodically, and a quick search under "range bags" turns up a few threads. Here's the most recent: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10866&highlight=range+bags.


That's funny. I did a search for "bag" and it found ZERO matches.

Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I use a S&W bag I got with one their specials was on.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I use a large 5.11 bag if I'm bringing a lot of guns to the range. I also have a medium sized Sig bag I use it's it's just my primary and back up.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I like "I Shot" bags. I got mine from Mike, at MLE Shooting Sports. Here: http://mle-shootingsports.com/index.php?cPath=3&osCsid=6b110f19ce04830b1fcd46655dbb2f5a


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

If I bring the rifle, it's the UTG bag below. Plenty of room for the AR, mags, and the pistols as well. Plus it has back pack straps for easy carry. If I'm just shooting handgun, then it's a smaller shooting duffel.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I use a Sears tool bag. Same thing. Costs less.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*S&W*

I got my wife (she actually asked for it - isn't that awesome) a big Smith and Wesson performance center range bag.


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

I use an ambico camera bag that I got for 5 dollars at a garage sell it looks just like the one below.

Its cheap, it works, nuff said.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Depends on what you want to spend. I picked up a Allen range bag at walmart and it works great $19.00.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

kcdano said:


> Depends on what you want to spend. I picked up a Allen range bag at walmart and it works great $19.00.


Times two on this. They had two diffrent types so I bought both. Can't beat the prices and the guns don't care and I'm not one who needs to impress people with my stuff neither.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

After using various types of bags over the years I finally picked up an i Shot range bag. Man I wish I would have don that many years ago. It has all the right storage pockets for everything I need. I have had many compliments and questions asked about the bag. I have carried 5 pistol/revolvers, 300 rounds of ammo, sand bags and clips & speed loaders at one time and thats just on the inside. Outside pockets hold ear muffs, water botle, shooting glasses, targets and 8 mags with cover doubling as a bench pad. Here is one like mine.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I-shot.


----------



## Vetteman (May 12, 2007)

Just received this range bag from Midway. It's a "killer" deal for$40 bucks! I couldn't be happier. It comes with two lined pistol rugs, and has a lift out tray for you ammo. etc. Pretty nice bag, and it's lockable.
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=259680&t=11082005


----------

